# The SVSound PB13-Ultra / PC-Ultra Giveaway



## Sonnie

*Home Theater Shack brings you the SVSound PB13-Ultra / PC-Ultra Giveaway!

:fireworks2: arty: :fireworks1:

One lucky member will win their choice of a PB13-Ultra or a PC-Ultra (winner's choice)!

Win the hottest sub on the market!

Compliments of SVSound...* :hail:




















So... how do you qualify to win one of these beautiful beast?


Qualification period is from _November 1, 2007 through January 31, 2008_.
A random drawing will be held in February from the qualified entries.
You must start a minimum of 5 new threads during the qualification period.*
You must have a minimum of 100 posts during the qualification period.* 
_No post-padding allowed or you will be disqualified without notice!_
**Qualifying Forum Categories for Threads and Posts*

Manufactured Speakers and Subwoofers
 DIY Speakers and Subwoofers
 Home Theater | Audio and Video
 Home Theater Installation and Systems
 HD World | Computers | Games | Media
 Multimedia Production

Tell us where you would place your new PB13-Ultra or PC-Ultra in your system using the 
Where will I put my new PB13-Ultra or PC-Ultra? thread.
Tell us that you are qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway using the 
SVSound PB13-Ultra / PC-Ultra Giveaway Qualification Thread.
Winner must agree to post a user's review here at the Shack in the SVSound forum within 45 days of receiving subwoofer.

Winner may choose between a PB13-Ultra (Fine Textured Black) or a PC-Ultra. Winner has the option of paying the difference of an upgraded finish.

Shipping outside of the U.S. or Canada will be the responsibility of the winner.

PB13-Ultra shipping dimensions 26" x 24" x 26" at 170lbs.
PC-Ultra shipping dimensions 20" x 20" x 50" at 117lbs.

_Qualifications are subject to amendment with notice posted here._

Questions and comments may be posted in this thread.

Best of luck to all qualified entrants... :T


----------



## Jeje2

Sonnie said:


> *Home Theater Shack brings you the SVSound PB13-Ultra / PC-Ultra Giveaway!
> 
> :fireworks2: arty: :fireworks1:
> 
> One lucky member will win their choice of a PB13-Ultra or a PC-Ultra (winner's choice)!
> 
> Win the hottest sub on the market!
> 
> Compliments of SVSound...* :hail:


:yay: Thx SVS




> Questions and comments may be posted in this thread.


Are there any geographical limitations in this contest. Ie. Can someone from Europe participate in this magnific contest?


----------



## Guest

Good luck to all who will be giving this a go.


----------



## chas

So we have to make at least 100 posts _during_ the 3 month period?


----------



## chas

> Qualification period is from November 1, 2007 through January 31, 2008.


So does this mean that what we do between now and November 1 does not count as part of the qualifications?


----------



## Sonnie

Jeje2 said:


> Are there any geographical limitations in this contest. Ie. Can someone from Europe participate in this magnific contest?


Anyone can win, however, SVS will only pick up the shipping to the U.S. or Canada. SVS does have distributors overseas and it's possible something could be worked out, but I am not sure at this point.




chas said:


> So we have to make at least 100 posts _during_ the 3 month period?


Yes! This is a serious prize and it's meant for those who are serious contributors to the Shack. We have several regular members who easily accomplished this on a regular basis.



chas said:


> So does this mean that what we do between now and November 1 does not count as part of the qualifications?


That is correct, only posts during the qualification period and in the designated forums will be counted. 92 days... 1.08695652173 posts per day. :bigsmile:

Think of it this way... if you win, it's like receiving ~$15 credit per post towards a fabulous SVS subwoofer. :nerd:


----------



## Owen Bartley

Sonnie, I can't believe what great contests you and the sponsors keep coming up with. Huge thanks to you, SVS, and the rest of the Shack.

P.S. It think I'll take mine in Rosenut.


----------



## chas

> Think of it this way... if you win, it's like receiving ~$15 credit per post towards a fabulous SVS subwoofer.


Thanks for the clarifications, and the contest Sonnie (and SVS)...that is a great way of looking at it!


----------



## Jeje2

Sonnie said:


> Anyone can win, however, SVS will only pick up the shipping to the U.S. or Canada. SVS does have distributors overseas and it's possible something could be worked out, but I am not sure at this point.


Not that I would have possibilities to achive the requirements - yet alone win...

But definite answer would be nice...
(Think of winning - only to be told you live in the wrong country/continent to be able to get the prize... :scared: :crying: )


----------



## Sonnie

I have asked for clarification from SVSound and will advise asap... :T


----------



## Sonnie

Unfortunately these units cannot be shipped from anywhere other than the U.S. I will post the shipping dimensions and weight in the original post.


----------



## Guest

In the spirit of giving, I would be willing to donate money towards shipping to outside of North America in the event that someone in those regions happens to win. Not the full amount, though, but at least something to help along.

Surely a few other members would be willing to contribute as well?


----------



## Mike P.

If it came to that, I'd chip in too. Personally I don't think paying for shipping would be a problem for anyone who won a $1400 subwoofer. But you never know!


----------



## Jeje2

DevilDriver said:


> In the spirit of giving, I would be willing to donate money towards shipping to outside of North America in the event that someone in those regions happens to win. Not the full amount, though, but at least something to help along.
> 
> Surely a few other members would be willing to contribute as well?


THX - but don't worry...
I was already thinking about donating it to my brother (lives in Canada) if I were to win :spend: :spend: :mooooh: (Unfourtanately he isn't a AV-freak so just coulnd't appriciate the present fully - his wife... oh let's not talk about it. :rofl: ) 

So - plan B does exist in my case at least


----------



## Mongrel714

Good luck everyone, hope someone who really needs it wins! then again, everyone needs BASS!


----------



## mike c

chas said:


> So does this mean that what we do between now and November 1 does not count as part of the qualifications?





Sonnie said:


> Yes! This is a serious prize and it's meant for those who are serious contributors to the Shack. We have several regular members who easily accomplished this on a regular basis.


does this mean I need to shutup til november 1? :bigsmile:


----------



## Sonnie

mike c said:


> does this mean I need to shutup til november 1? :bigsmile:


Of course not! You might get stale and forget how to post... :bigsmile: Plus you only have a few days left to qualify for the Ultimate Entertainment giveaway.


----------



## mike c

i don't know how to make a movie review 

i'll wait for the SVS giveaway 

let me stock up on some post material. wait for the coming of mike on Nov. 1


----------



## Sonnie

lol... 

What do you mean you don't know how to write a move review? Watch a movie and tell what you liked or disliked about along with a little about what the movie was about. It doesn't have to be professional. :huh:

If you win the SVS you have to promise to write a user review of it.


----------



## mike c

that I promise


----------



## Blaser

I am also interested in this Giveway...:yes: I would gladly pay for shipping outside the US as well as any expenses:yay:


----------



## MatrixDweller

Mike P. said:


> If it came to that, I'd chip in too. Personally I don't think paying for shipping would be a problem for anyone who won a $1400 subwoofer. But you never know!


To ship it overseas with UPS, FedEx or other courier would probably cost as much as the sub is worth. Most couriers won't ship over 150lbs either unless you arrange something special and pay a premium to have it strapped to a skid.

The PB13-Ultra is 170lbs!!!


----------



## Captain Crunch

Sweet..........I have a full SVS 5.1 system and that extra PC ULTRA would go very nicely with my 20-39 PCI.........wooooooohooooooooooo


----------



## mike c

DevilDriver said:


> In the spirit of giving, I would be willing to donate money towards shipping to outside of North America in the event that someone in those regions happens to win. Not the full amount, though, but at least something to help along.
> 
> Surely a few other members would be willing to contribute as well?





Mike P. said:


> If it came to that, I'd chip in too. Personally I don't think paying for shipping would be a problem for anyone who won a $1400 subwoofer. But you never know!


if only the world was filled with people like you guys. very very nice gesture. but don't worry about me, I have a US shipping address!


----------



## gyusher

100 posts. . . hmmmnnnn. . .


----------



## gyusher

not so hard. . .


----------



## gyusher

let's see one every 30 sec. . . 45 minutes from now. . .

kidding. . .


----------



## Sonnie

I know you state you are just kidding, but for the record (and as previously noted) post padding will get a person disqualified and they won't even be notified... they just simply will not be entered into the drawing. :bigsmile:


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S

Just saw this thread for the first time. What a great thing to do by the Shack!


----------



## gyusher

Sonnie said:


> I know you state you are just kidding, but for the record (and as previously noted) post padding will get a person disqualified and they won't even be notified... they just simply will not be entered into the drawing. :bigsmile:



Sorry. . . Bad joke. . . was funny at the time. . . kinda. . .

I tried to be so obvious that no-one would take it seriously. . . 

Not a big fan of post counts anyway. I've been on other forums where he who had the highest post count was some sort of hero or something. I'm much more interested in content than high numbers. It always bugged me whenever some posted that way as part of their normal routine.

I won't be participating in the contest not because it is not a great one but simply because of not having the time to do it. Whoever does win will be getting one of the best subs on this planet.

Again, not my intention to offend anyone. . . just fooling around. . .:hide:

May the best man/woman win.


----------



## avaserfi

It truly is impressive some of the give-aways HTshack has. This will be the first one I will hopefully be in the running for. I can hope, can't I?


----------



## Sonnie

If you can post... you can hope... :bigsmile:


----------



## Guest

After enjoying my PB10-NSD as much as I have, I can't imagine what either one of those subs would bring to my humble HT...I shall post like the wind...or something to that effect...:blink:


----------



## alexadams77

I've gone over the rules and have a couple of questions?

1. Do we have to keep track of our posts and count ourselves, or is there a way to find out how many posts we have?

2. What is "Post-Padding"?


----------



## Sonnie

You can go to the Advanced Search and find all post by username... just plug in your own username. You can count up the post for the qualification period.


----------



## Sonnie

This post is _one_ example of post padding. Making another post within a few minutes after my last post in this same thread when I could have simply edited my last post and answered your question. 

Post padding is basically posting frivolous and/or repetitive posts just to get your post count up. Your posts should be reasonable and worthwhile... not just non-sense.


----------



## azgreenb

First post! Hoping to be the lucky winner, as my wife refuses to even consider a $1400 sub. Actually she refuses even a $600 sub, but hey if it's free she can only complain about the house rattling to pieces. Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## Scuba Diver

This would definitely be a great addition to my theater room. I hope I am lucky enough to win.


----------



## DrPainMD

This a great contest, amazing offer by the Shack! :clap:


----------



## Guest

Sounds like a noble effort. I can vouch for SVS for we bought the SVS PB12+2 a year or more ago and it's been awesome; I can hardly imagine how much better it can get than that with their two woofs. Thx Sonnie for you pulling this one together with the fine folks at SVS. My complements to Ron too, at SVS.

jtmj:
clap:


----------



## Guest

This would complement my current SVS sub greatly.


----------



## jr1414

I'm prepping my living room for this as I type this (I'm great at multi-tasking). I'll be making up my corner bass traps (and wall panels) probably after the fist of the year. If it doesn't work out, I've still got the PB12+/2. I'm just imagining how incredibly overkill it would be to have the +/2 in the bedroom!! Not to mention how much better my living room would sound.

In all seriousness, good luck to all. Whoever wins will be very happy indeed!!!


----------



## Guest

Good luck to all entering! I've heard a pb13-ultra recently and was thoroughly impressed


----------



## Avus_M3

michaels said:


> Good luck to all entering! I've heard a pb13-ultra recently and was thoroughly impressed


I take it you went to the recent meet in Carmichael..I missed it because I have to work weekends :duh:

Anyways, what an awesome contest! I think the rules should me amended though to include a photo of the winners face when he found out he has won an ultra!! This way we could see one of those Mcauley Culkin moments like in "Home Alone" where he applies after shave. I know I would be if I won one!


----------



## jwhite8086

Sonnie said:


> You can go to the Advanced Search and find all post by username... just plug in your own username. You can count up the post for the qualification period.


I checked the advanced search to see how many post I had and it only lists half the posts
are multiple posts in the same thead not counted , on the left side of all my posts it lists 130 and in the search it says 57


----------



## mrstampe

jwhite8086 said:


> I checked the advanced search to see how many post I had and it only lists half the posts
> are multiple posts in the same thead not counted , on the left side of all my posts it lists 130 and in the search it says 57


You're probably searching by "thread". In the advanced search screen, select a search by "post".


----------



## Sonnie

Actually I created a link that makes it really easy for you. Look up in the right hand corner of the forum in the Welcome/PM section. Just to the right of the







.

Notice there are three new links: My Profile My Threads My Posts 

This make is much easier to find your threads and posts.


----------



## Guest

well, I don't know if I'll get enough posts to qualify or not but I appreciate the opportunity. I just hate to post for the sake of posting... I prefer to wait until I have something meaningful to say.

Anyway, I'm a new member but a long time membe of "that other forum"... I'm just putting up my double drywall and trying to figure out the Grafik eye I bought among 100 other issues to decide. I'd love to the Ultra either in front of my first row of seats along the wall opposite the door or in the back behind my bar-height counter top.

Bud


----------



## Funkmonkey

wow, nice contest. Seeing as this is my first post here I am a bit late to the game, not sure I can post 100 in a couple of weeks, don't worry I won't pad my posts. Good luck to every one. Cheers


----------



## Sonnie

Counting today... it's only an average of 6 posts per day. :huh:


----------



## Sonnie

*CONGRATULATIONS TO OUR SVS WINNER*.....

*DRUM ROLLLLLLLLLLLL........................* :woohoo:

[BANANA]
*Spoiler* 



*tonyvdb!*


[/BANANA] 
:fireworks2: :fireworks1: :fireworks2:

*Wins his choice of a PB13-Ultra or PC-Ultra!*

arty:

Thanks to everyone who participated ... and don't go anywhere... we have lots more to give away! :yes:


----------



## Warpdrv

Congrats there tonyvdb, may you get many years of high quality powerful bass from that sweet sub...


----------

